# Big Green Eggs on SALE Price increase Jan1



## Hot Reels

We have a Christmas sale on our already low prices on the Big Green Eggs. Hurry and get them now because Big Green Egg is having a substantial state wide price increase Jan 1st. Call 850-432-1577 or stop by Escambia Electric Motor
Thanks
SKy


----------



## ironman172

price on a large please


----------



## BananaTom

ironman172 said:


> price on a large please


*He can't post them, that is why he said call*


----------



## Guynamedtom

Price on medium with shelves and stand please


----------



## BananaTom

Guynamedtom said:


> Price on medium with shelves and stand please


*He can't post them, that is why he said call* *~~~!!!!!!!*


----------



## BananaTom

*Or better yet GO There~~~~~~~*


----------



## Guynamedtom

If the prices are that good you would think they would post them? I'm just trying to help get the message out. No use getting all worked up man. Chill please.


----------



## Big B

If it works like some products and contracts they force you to sell them at minimum prices. Hey may be offering a deal. Posting these prices could possibly cost him selling the product. Call him. I have dealt with him before years ago and bought a set of Milwaukee drill package. He seemed like an honest straight forward type of guy. 

My guess is that he will treat you right. Price match to confirm.


----------



## ironman172

I accept PM's with a price.....
Sky is a good guy..... but it would have to be worth it for me to make a drive


----------



## Hot Reels

Big green egg does have MAPP pricing policy, so I can not advertise below their price, but I am selling for less. Feel free to PM or call, or come by.
The price increase next year will be a state wide minimum selling price and is a pretty good sized increase.
Thanks
Sky


----------



## jim t

A GREAT price, and GREAT service! 

Ask me how I know.

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line

How do you Know, Jim???.................


----------



## Big B

Is it close enough to get the details on how much of a price increase the BGE's are going to suffer?


----------



## Spoolin Up

If I were in the market for one I would buy from Hotreels
They have been in the same location for as long as I remember and these days that means alot!!


----------



## Snagged Line

Bigdaddy's said:


> If I were in the market for one I would buy from Hotreels
> They have been in the same location for as long as I remember and these days that means alot!!


 

+1.....................


----------



## tigerbait

Got my XL BGE from them and they are GREAT people. Happy New Years Eve!!


----------

